
Netbooks Don't Have to Die - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/91178/netbooks-dont-have-die
======
leftnode
I wasn't aware Netbooks were up for dying. I guess I'm behind the times, but I
still thought they were a pretty hot thing.

I have an Asus EEE and its absolutely great. I use it as much as my desktop.
Sure I don't develop or play games on it, but for sitting in front of the TV
and browsing the web/answering emails, it's great.

------
tptacek
Oh look. Another abennet IT World submission. Flagged.

The highest-scored IT World post ever submitted here got 50 points. That's an
anomaly, because the _vast majority_ of abennett's IT World submissions get
only one point ever (according to searchyc). Can we just ban this source?

~~~
ilamont
So you want to ban the source based on a lack of points, or just because you
don't like the source?

~~~
drats
I wouldn't ban it. However it's worth pointing out some of their other
headlines:

"Learn How To Print Pages In Order with Ink Jet Printers"

"MS says you don't have to check some files for viruses. Bad idea."

Perhaps not HN material.

Edit: also have a look at abennet's submissions (all from itworld, every day):

"Migrating favorites in IE, Firefox, and Chrome" "Essential Windows Tricks"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=abennett>

Some of the articles might be relevant to HN, but this person isn't part of
the community with those silly ones and is just spamming. I wouldn't be
surprised if it was automated.

------
SamAtt
I don't disagree with the post but I think this kind of discussion is largely
pointless. The media loves to say "That is dead" because it makes a good
headline. But it doesn't mean anything.

An example: how many years has it been since people declared the PDA dead at
the hands of the smartphone? Yet all these years later there are still PDAs
for sale (<http://tinyurl.com/ydeufwh>)

Netbooks has a future as long as there's a reasonable market for people who
don't want to pay a monthly fee for a smartbook (and I think that will be a
long, long time). They may be overtaken in sales but I don't know if that
really matters to those who want a netbook as long as they can still get one.

~~~
stcredzero
By saying "X doesn't have to die" you're getting all of the sensationalism of
"X is dead" but get to take the moderate stance while doing so.

------
philh
It's not clear what relevance the pickup trucks have. Is he saying that a
small truck would sell well (even though they presumably were discontinued for
a reason), and that by analogy, small netbooks will continue to sell well?

~~~
drats
It's not clear to me either as trucks that carry you and other things are
entirely different to a computing device which you yourself have to carry. I
would suggest that netbooks are not something you can just dump something on,
they are not a big truck. The author's technical expertise reminds me of
someone...

